# Music while doing Hyungs??



## Young Warrior (Jul 29, 2010)

Hi EveryOne,

When doing your Hyungs at home what type of asian music do u play??
What are some good traditional asian music to play while practicing hyungs???


----------



## MBuzzy (Jul 29, 2010)

I've actually never heard of playing music while practicing hyungs - doesn't that screw up your tempos?


----------



## dancingalone (Jul 29, 2010)

Young Warrior said:


> Hi EveryOne,
> 
> When doing your Hyungs at home what type of asian music do u play??
> What are some good traditional asian music to play while practicing hyungs???



If you're into this kind of thing, does the music have to be Asian?  Jhoon Rhee picked western music for his martial ballets, like the 1812 Overture.  Just go with something with a good tempo to it, perhaps with clear, punctuating chords at times.


----------



## Young Warrior (Jul 29, 2010)

MBuzzy said:


> I've actually never heard of playing music while practicing hyungs - doesn't that screw up your tempos?


 
My Instuctor plays this traditional aisan / chinese music kinda like meditation type where there is flutes & all & you feel as though you are in china or in a temple praticing your hyungs.


----------



## dortiz (Jul 29, 2010)

Ac dc!


----------



## Omar B (Jul 29, 2010)

Asian music?  Why, when I can listen to Slayer!


----------

